# Troy Bilt 'Pony' tranny locked.



## Skip10

Hi, everyone. I'm new here and hoping someone has had this problem. I have a Troy Bilt Pony (2011, 17.5, 42") and the tranny has locked up. I can't push it in neutral (engine off, clutch engaged) nor drive it forward or reverse (engine on). The shifter seems rough when switching between gears, but it did that from the get go. I bought it new from Lowes in 2011 and mow fairly level ground...about 1 acre. This mower can't have more than 30 hours on it. I parked it last October and everything worked perfectly. Cranked it up today and it won't move. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## jhngardner367

Check the brake disc,on the trans. It may have frozen in the "on" position.
This is quite common,on tractors.
Just tap it,and see if it unlocks,then spray some lube on the actuator pins.


----------



## sixbales

Howdy Skip10,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Just stick with John (jhngardner367), and he will get you fixed up! 

If you will read posts to this forum, you will find that many of them involve tractors parked in the fall and attempts to get them re-started in the spring. This is a busy time of the year for the forum. Guys all trying to get their machines going for the coming season.

In terms of equipment maintenance, it's a LONG LONG time from October to May. If you could start your mower, warm it up completely, and exercise it to get everything lubricated internally on a MONTHLY basis (every two weeks would be better) you will save yourself a lot of grief and money.


----------



## jhngardner367

I forgot to welcome you,Skip10! So sorry!


----------



## Skip10

"Check the brake disc,on the trans. It may have frozen in the "on" position.
This is quite common,on tractors. Just tap it,and see if it unlocks,then spray some lube on the actuator pins."

Thank you for the quick reply, Jhn. Not being an idiot (but fear I'll sound like one here), where is the brake disc on the tranny? All I can see is the shift mechanism (on trans...end of shift rod) doesn't seem to move freely when I try to change gears. It seems to go one way easily, but not the other. Even when it was brand new, I had a bit of trouble shifting gears but dismissed it as a poor design. Thing is, it always worked and mowed perfectly. PLUS...I've rolled the mower out of the way several times through the winter, in neutral, so I could paint baseboard...and no issues. There have been no noises of anything grinding and I always clean it up at the end of each season. Even waxed it last year. I know...overkill.


----------



## Skip10

I found some schematics online showing where the brake disc is. Logically, that does sound like the problem, something simple. However, my shop is on the other side of town so the "fix" may need to wait 'til Monday when I shoot pool in that area. I'll post the results and thanks for the help.


----------



## jhngardner367

Glad you found the schematic,Skip10.
With so few hours on it,the stiffness could be due to small burrs,etc.,that haven't worn in,yet,or it could be slightly out of adjustment.
The brake lever,on most of these,has a "V: shaped dimple that,when the lever is moved,it pushes 2 dowel pins in,and they,in turn,push on the brake pad.
The brake pad is only about an inch long,and 3\8" wide.
The problem occurs,when moisture makes the pins stick.
If you can pull the lever off,to see the pins,you may be able to simply squirt them with PB Blaster,and free them.
Otherwise you will have to unbolt the lever bracket,(usually 2 bolts) and work them free.
Once that is donepull the pins,and coat them with a dab of grease.Reassemble it,and you should be good to go !


----------



## Skip10

Sorry for the delay; life gets in the way sometimes. The diagnosis was correct about the frozen brake and I freed it up with some lubricant. Many thanks for the help. Now it won't move in forward or reverse (with engine running). With no engine running, I can roll it in neutral and engage the other 2 gears and, in forward or reverse, it will not roll. Then I crank the engine and it won't move. I hear a single spring noise as I engage the clutch in each gear...then nothing. Did something in the tranny get damaged unbeknownst to me?


----------



## jhngardner367

Make sure the belts are ok. 
Some times if it's stretched,or worn,it can do this.
Also check that they are routed correctly,and all pulleys are tight,and not slipping.


----------



## jhngardner367

One thing I forgot to mention:
The engine belt goes to the bottom of the pulley-sheave,and the top belt goes around the outside of the idler,and trans pulleys.If these are correct,check the center of the pulley-sheave,and make sure it isn't sticking.
They will do this if they sit for a time. The center sheave should slide up,and down easily,when the clutch is pushed.


----------



## Skip10

I can't thank you enough for the info you've provided. First thing I did was check the belts and all seemed to be working adequately. What got me was the tranny was going into gear (obviously since I couldn't spin the wheels), but wouldn't drive with the engine running. Even up on jacks, the wheels wouldn't spin. I figured it had to be something with the clutch/pulley assembly, but I couldn't figure it out. So....I took an hour nap. Got up and cranked it one more time AND IT WORKED PERFECTLY. Never checked the center sheave; didn't know about that. Maybe it was stuck and miraculously freed itself. I'm clueless. I will say this: It's one fine mowin' machine when all the parts are working.

Next to go south will be the steering gear(s). I feel more slop each mowing and I see the larger gear rocking in its frame mount as I apply pressure to the wheel. Hope it's not merely slid into the frame hole, but fear it is. I know there are threads here discussing that issue...and on youtube also. Thank you again, John (hope that's your name).


----------



## jhngardner367

I believe there is a mount it goes into,with a flange bearing. I don't remember if it's adjustable.
Here's a link to look at;http://www.partstree.com/parts/troy...11-troy-bilt-pony-lawn-tractor-2010/steering/
Also,this unit has plastic inserts on the steering arms(# 16).
The flange bearing is #15 .


----------



## Skip10

Plastic, huh? Yeah...that figures. What perplexes me is: For one more nickel, this mower could feasibly last 5 years with no issues whatsoever. (Ok, maybe a few nickels.) But then, plastic is probably a good idea with all the dirt and dust; easy fix when the inserts go bad. As long as the drive train holds, I'm good with the purchase and the minor fixes. With the help of this site, I can repair whatever fails. I feel the power.


----------



## Steve1324

Skip10 said:


> Sorry for the delay; life gets in the way sometimes. The diagnosis was correct about the frozen brake and I freed it up with some lubricant. Many thanks for the help. Now it won't move in forward or reverse (with engine running). With no engine running, I can roll it in neutral and engage the other 2 gears and, in forward or reverse, it will not roll. Then I crank the engine and it won't move. I hear a single spring noise as I engage the clutch in each gear...then nothing. Did something in the tranny get damaged unbeknownst to me?


----------



## Steve1324

I have this exact problem. Turned motor off while cruising to a stop with the motor in gear. Not my usual way of stopping. And now it is like the above post.


----------



## willys55

read post number 10 and 11


----------

